# Pregnancy and IBS?



## 13430 (Apr 7, 2006)

I am not looking to get pregnant now but I will in 2 or 3 years and am wondering what pregnancy is like when you have IBS. Is it any more difficult to conceive? More prone to miscarriages? Symptoms worsening?


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

Most typically people find they tend to have less IBS when pregnant but that can vary, some stay the same and occastionally someone gets worse.It shouldn't interfer with fertility in anyway directly. Some people don't eat enought with their IBS to maintain weight and that may interfer, but that is true no matter why you don't eat. There may be other things like that which would interfer no matter why you do them that IBSers tend to do more than other people.K.


----------



## 18900 (Apr 2, 2006)

I have 3 children and being pregnant was wonderful! My ibs was pretty much gone during it. I didnt need my spasm med. Some women are more ibs-c then anything while pregnant, just eat well balanced meals. I became regular while I was pregnant. It all depends on your body,I know a few people when they were pregant their ibs was really acting up.


----------

